# Aquaclear HOB Filters, any good?



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

My second tank has a pretty lousy HOB filter at the moment so I'm thinking of changing it (I think it's a Topfin 10). I've been really happy with my Marineland Penquin BioWheel on my other tank, but I've got a gift card for a LFS that seems to carry only the Aquaclear HOB filters. So, I'm basically just wondering if the Aquaclear's are any good, or is it not significantly better than the Topfin?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I pefer tbem to the others mentioned


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Ac are the best I have a few of those other hob I recently tried ac and loved it the water flow is the best and easy acces to media and impeller the best


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I run them on all my tanks. I have tried the others in the past but always go back to AC HOB filters.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

They are definitely better than the Topfin and so is the Bio-wheel IMHO. What I like about the AC is 1) has adjustable flow 2) can use different media's with it. 
What I like about the Bio-Wheel filters is ....the the outflow is deeper than that of the AC, so you don't need to have the water all the way up to the rim to achieve good surface agitation. Plus I can make my own cartridges for it. 
You could always sell the AC if you don't like it and get what ya do like, AC's are pretty popular here and would probably sell quick since it will be new.
I use both myself & those are the only HOBs I would even consider using....just my 2 cents
What LFS is your gift card for?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

AquaClear HOBs are best HOBs available, bar none !
Been using them for many years - including on my 75 gal discus tank.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Well cool, I'll definitely look into that then!

The gift card is for Animal House. I'll blow through it in no time!


----------

